# Hi All



## h00zf1sh (Apr 6, 2009)

My name's Jon Morgan, i'm 34 and a Type 2 diabetic of 3 years, diet and exercise controlled but recently put the initial weight I lost back on due to not being able to exercise as much as I'd like because of aching feet and legs during walking (my exercise of choice as I loved getting out in the open air).

My blood sugars are relatively "safe" for a diabetic though (consistently under 9/10 mmol) but still getting these damn leg pains.

Thought i'd pop on here and get chatting 'cos i'm feeling really low about it at the moment, sort of stuck in a catch-22 situation. 

J.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Jon, welcome! Sounds like you need some motivation. Have you seen your GP for an explanation about the problems you're having with walking? Might be worth trying an exercise bike or swimming if you're getting joint pains - I know it's not the same, but might get a few of those exercise endorphins flowing!


----------



## kojack (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome hOOzfish.
I think many here have this same "catch 22" situation.
Very difficult to come to terms with, but obviously fuel import > energy used.

Do you have a dietician who could help you to plan your input side? Your DSN would probably work your way through the leg probs.


Whoops. I was typing, Alan was posting!!


----------



## diagonall (Apr 6, 2009)

h00zf1sh said:


> My name's Jon Morgan, i'm 34 and a Type 2 diabetic of 3 years, diet and exercise controlled but recently put the initial weight I lost back on due to not being able to exercise as much as I'd like because of aching feet and legs during walking (my exercise of choice as I loved getting out in the open air).
> 
> My blood sugars are relatively "safe" for a diabetic though (consistently under 9/10 mmol) but still getting these damn leg pains.
> 
> ...



Hi Jon, welcome to the forum.
You need to get your numbers right down to the 5's and 6's. 9 and 10 are more than double what they should be.
Have you been checked for nerve damage in your feet and legs? If not again you need to be.
Do you know what your last HbA1c was?


----------



## h00zf1sh (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for the warm welcome.

When I was first diagnosed I had a BG of 21!  I became determined to control this thing and I became incredibly well motivated and lost a few stone by doing some walking, hill climbing, etc. and eating all the right foods.  

I managed to attain normal BG readings of 5.5 (7ish two hours after food) and my last HbA1c was done a year ago and was 5.9 so, very good.  The nurse at the medical center even suggested I give a talk to newly diagnosed diabetics about how I managed to get such good readings and how it's not all doom and gloom.

The strange thing is, I got these leg pains around August time last year when my readings were good and I now seem to have lost all motivation.  Can't walk so don't exercise, can't exercise 'cos I can't walk, catch 22! 

Think i'll make an appointment at the doctors in the morning and get my legs looked at and get out there and enjoying the fresh air.

Thanks for letting me vent. 

Cheers,

Jon.


----------



## Steff (Apr 7, 2009)

hi and welcome x


----------



## diagonall (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi again Jon, if no nerve damage try putting some gell heel supports in your shoes. My GP told me to do this when I asked about pain going down the back of my calf muscles when walking. It's worked a treat.
Sounds to me as if you have done fantasticaly well so far with your control well done.


----------



## h00zf1sh (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks Type1_Sue, i'll certainly try some foot support for my walking shoes.

I think my levels are controllable at the moment because I discovered I had type 2 diabates at a relatively young age and my father has it so I knew what to look out for.  I was on holiday in Scotland with my girlfriend and had an extreme thirst, kept dreaming about lying under taps and drinking baths full of water!

I hope I can now get my legs sorted out and get back to exercising again asap.

Cheers.

J.


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Apr 7, 2009)

h00zf1sh said:


> Thanks Type1_Sue, i'll certainly try some foot support for my walking shoes.
> 
> I think my levels are controllable at the moment because I discovered I had type 2 diabates at a relatively young age and my father has it so I knew what to look out for.  I was on holiday in Scotland with my girlfriend and had an extreme thirst, kept dreaming about lying under taps and drinking baths full of water!
> 
> ...


Dear h00zf1sh,

Welcome, sorry to read about your catch 22 thing. I would see my GP to see if he/she can break the cycle. I know if I stop regular excercise I get the same probs - good luck

Regards  Dodger


----------



## Copepod (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi h00zf1sh

As a fellow mountain walker, orienteer, adventure racer, cyclist, canoeist etc, I'm sorry to hear that you're grounded at present. Hopefully your GP can point you in the right direction / refer you, but sorting out your leg pains might mean paying to see a sports physiotherapist or a podiatrist who specialises in sports / outdoor activities. Whoever you see, make sure you take well worn shoes / boots, as these give lots of information about your gait to specialists. Anyway, ask your GP - they often like suggestions of where to send patients. If you get it sorted and can find a suitable partner, then perhaps consider OMM, somewhere in Wales, 24th / 25th Oct 09 - see www.theomm.com 

You might also be interested in looking at MAD (Mountains for Active Diabetics), an informal international group of outdoor enthusiasts - see http://www.diabetic.friendsinhighplaces.org/


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 7, 2009)

h00zf1sh said:


> Thought i'd pop on here and get chatting 'cos i'm feeling really low about it at the moment, sort of stuck in a catch-22 situation.
> 
> J.



Hi Jon, Im louisa, nice to meet you. Very sorry to hear that you are feeling low at the moment. Its is always sad to hear that, and seems to be a common theme in a good handful of people when they join and post intially here, so you are not alone.

I hope you find support in the community, and I have found that if you arent feeling great, there is a unique understanding here of people who absolutely know what you mean.

In the off the subject threads, I can guarantee you northeners poems can crack you smile if nowt else!

Take care x


----------



## wallycorker (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Jon,

Hello! I'm a new member just like you.

I agree with what another poster has said - i.e. that you ought to be aiming for lower numbers than 9/10 mmol/l.

I've found diet to be very important and achieved very significant improvements after changing to a low-saturated fat diet with a lower-caloric intake.

Try the book I've recommended on the recommended books page - you'll find details of what I have achieved in the same posting.

I've been diagnosed for around ten years and I'm totally free from any complications so far. 

Best Wishes - John


----------



## h00zf1sh (Apr 20, 2009)

*Not too bad...*

Got my Hb results, 6.7, higher than it was but still within safe levels.  Had my feet checked, no sign of nerve damage at all, strong pulse in my legs, plenty of sensation in the feet.  

Only problem was my BP, 160/104!!! Hopefully that was a one-off.  I bought myself some gel arch supports and it's made the world of difference to my leg pains.  Went for a gentle 7 mile walk up the mountains behind my house yesterday and loved every minute of it.  Going to keep it up now and get that BP down naturally.

All is good.

Cheers,

Jon.


----------



## Steff (Apr 20, 2009)

hi hooz well done sounds good , ah the BP was hopefully a 1 off like you say , glad everything else is ok x


----------

